# blue quiver any info



## fuggly (12 June 2013)

we have owned "blue "for nearly a year now and totally adore him , but there are gaps in his history after he came out of racing , we would love to hear from anyone that could fill in the gaps for us 
He was bred, owned and trained by C A Horgan, raced until 18/02/08.

16hh Bright bay TB gelding DOB feb/2000. Lovely, gentle tempertment and hes proving to be such a lovely lad. we would just love to know a little more about him if anyone can help?!


----------



## Cuffey (14 June 2013)

He looks lovely on pics on Your Horse can you upload on here?


----------



## SparkleB (14 June 2013)

Im Lulaclaire from YourHorse. Thank you, i love him to pieces!

They're not great pics, the first is from the previous owner him and the second is the day he arrived so looks a little scared!!

Hopefully this works....

http://www.yourhorse.co.uk/ImgGalleryTn/22/233022/47314_160870.jpg
http://www.yourhorse.co.uk/ImgGalleryTn/22/233022/47313_160872.jpg


----------



## SparkleB (22 August 2013)

To add; he was trained by Con Horgan and last ran 2008


----------



## realyfastmeg (13 December 2014)

Hi , I'm Phil and owned Blue Quiver ,

I never new Blue had been sold on, i would of brought him back if i had known he was up for sale,
I would love to know how he is and where he is,


----------



## SparkleB (31 December 2014)

Have pm'd you Phil


----------



## Echo Bravo (2 January 2015)

How did you not know he'd been sold on Phil?


----------



## realyfastmeg (7 January 2015)

Hi, Some one had contacted con, Blues Breeder-trainer , so i had a search on the web, you can find out any thing on there,


----------



## SparkleB (8 January 2015)

Im so glad Phil has got in touch. Thank you! The wonders of the web


----------

